# Electric Blue Gecko Shed ( pic heavy )



## N2TORTS (Jan 9, 2011)

Caught the female in" action shed" ... just dont have a high~speed camera~.....Still sorta neato ..thought i'd share ~ :shy:



























JD~


----------



## Isa (Jan 10, 2011)

Woowwww how come I just saw this thread!! Beautiful! It is the first time I see that. It is so natural and so amazingly beautiful! It must be very inconfortable for them!
Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## tortoises101 (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome pic JD!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 10, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## pdrobber (Jan 11, 2011)

very cool.


----------

